# Ideas for new Brand needed.



## ghanes14 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am have a site I'm putting together that will have apparel and other products for sell with designs on them. I have come up with the name Back2Life Designs, but want other people's opinions and ideas.

When I choose Back2Life Designs, I was thinking about donating part of profits to charities. Be what makes it different from others.

Trademark search found a dead TM for Back2Life for clothing, so I'm not sure if I'd get in trouble as the name I came up with is pretty close. Although I could not find anything on cloths with that brand.

You can see what type of stuff I have so far by visiting Back2LifeDesigns.com . I plan to have a vareity of options as I go along. Right now it has phrases and some polo shirts with the brand name on them.

I plan to have designs I make with Adobe software in addition to the phrases. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Bcool (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmm, I've heard of other t-shirt companies exclusively giving back in their mission statements.
It's not that uncommon, but not a bad idea.


----------



## ghanes14 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Bcool. I figured if I can mange to get my line off the ground why not share and help out charities. So far I just have Red Cross on the list, but plan to do research and have several charities on the list. Then each month I could alternate between charities.


----------



## ajo (Apr 7, 2008)

I like your idea. I would just be careful as far as sticking with your brand name. If you're looking to show your customers what makes you different, you want your brand name to be different as well. Even if the other company is not in the apparel business.

Wish ya the best.


----------



## ghanes14 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi ajo, thanks for the reply. Not sure what you mean when you said other company? What is your opinion on made up words? Seems like the best way to have a brand name that is different would be to come up with a word or two. However, I've heard people say making a word is not a good way to go?


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

Making up words is fine as long as it makes sense in some way... 

Ajo was talking about using a name that was already used by another business at some point. Even though the company isnt around anymore, would you want to name a new car you developed an Oldsmobile? No? Why not? Because the old name is dead and reviving it might (read: would) create an impression before your car ever got into the public's hands


----------



## ghanes14 (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh now I understand. Thing is I could not find any information on Back2Life other than the trademarked name. But that's mostly the reason for looking for another name.

If I think of some made up words, what would be the best way to ask if they are good? If asked on here there's nothing stopping someone from claiming it themselves.


----------



## ajo (Apr 7, 2008)

In my opinion, made up names are OK, just as long as its relevant to the mission of your clothing line. Some people make up names that may sound really cool but the problem comes because there is no connection between the name and what the apparel is supposed to represent.


----------



## Nikelover (Nov 6, 2009)

theres nothing more unique than having your won name in any business field.
but your idea sounds good too.


----------



## ghanes14 (Dec 20, 2009)

Again though, when I come up with some what about getting feedback on them. Would it be to risky to ask on the forums (in case someone wants to steal a good idea)? 

One variation I thought of for Back2Life Designs is BC2life Designs (or maybe drop the designs al together).


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

There is nothing really to prevent your stuff from being 'stolen' on here per se, but most people here already have their own stuff they are working on/with so I doubt you are going to find many people trolling for other names. What about B2L? Just a thought


----------



## ghanes14 (Dec 20, 2009)

The domain for B2L.com is already taken. I thought about BC2LC but had a friend say that might be getting to long? But then I would need to come up with something besides back2life for it to stand for. So I been trying to think of a totally different name or something that could stand for.


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

b2lonline.com?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

How about using some imagery in your concept....


----------



## ghanes14 (Dec 20, 2009)

@behg B2Lonline is an idea, sort of sounds like an online game though. 

@moto Nice, did you make that? If it was not for Back2Life already being taken that would make a cool logo.

I'm trying to get away from Back2Life as the name. I been trying to think of other words the letters could stand for and still make sense.

The letter combinations I've got wrote down from before are:

B2L (Back2Life)
BC2LC (Back2Life Clothing)

I use the nickname "Bugz" online a bunch, so I thought about that but worried it may bring complications like insect bugs and bugs bunny.


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

Is it a religious brand? or a community orientated brand? 
What is your overall goal/concept? 
It might be my marketing background, but I am having fun chatting/brainstorming with you.


----------



## ghanes14 (Dec 20, 2009)

Well when I first started I was trying to broad, trying to please everyone with designs and stuff. What was going to make this line different was "giving back to life" by donating part of sales to charities. 

After finding these forms however, I've learned a few things, starting with you can't please everyone. So I thought I would have my main stuff be phrases/designs with some kind of deeper meaning to them. For example someone on my facebook introduced a new design yesterday and it's meaning refers to the diamond and oil from Africa blinding their leaders.

I think this may add more to it as well with the charity aspect as the products have meaning behind them as well.

If you have YIM you can add me: ghanes14 .


----------



## ghanes14 (Dec 20, 2009)

Well still blank. I tried asking a friend and he doesn't like the direction my line is going in so he's on help. I thought of some words that describes the type of messages the designs will imply.

powerful, outlook, vision, change, and possibly belief.


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

PovC Apparel?

PCB (might already exist in some fashion)

"change" is a word that has garnered mixed reactions in todays society... 

POV is standard terminology for Point of View (just something to keep in mind if you go that route in some way


----------



## ghanes14 (Dec 20, 2009)

PovC Apparel wasn't taken so I wrote it on my list. Thanks for the reply, gives me some more ways to look at it.


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

I like back2life.


----------



## DsTs (Apr 16, 2010)

i really like MotoskinGraphix design good work.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I like the sound of B2L but I think that B2LC would work pretty well as a second option, since I think you mentioned that the B2L domain is taken already.


----------

